# Citizen Appleseed



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry if this has been done before but this is a really cool one!!











From what I've gathered, limited edition of 500 pieces at US$3000 a pop.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

I like the Satellite wave the other..........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Daveinspain said:


> I like the Satellite wave the other..........


What other? They are the same... the second video is some sort of advertisement linking the watch to the Japanese anime Appleseed franchise. I'm not an expert on these things but I know there are at least two anime movies (both very good IMHO) and a new TV series called Appleseed XIII. I think this and the movies come from a manga series.

So this is kind of like the Seiko Final Fantasy with the difference that the Seiko was dirty cheap when it came out, at least comparing it to the prices that one of those fetch nowadays...


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I like that, but not for that money


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Moustachio said:


> I like that, but not for that money


I think it's the limited edition thing that makes it so expensive. But like the second video says this will be more mainstream in the future


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Weren't they going to be out in September? Not sure who would plunk down $3000 on one...I remember reading in a GPS forum that reception of signals might be an issue too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

webvan said:


> Weren't they going to be out in September? Not sure who would plunk down $3000 on one...I remember reading in a GPS forum that reception of signals might be an issue too.


Mo idea of a release date and they are all probably pre-ordered by now... I agree that 3000k is too much but maybe they'll introduce this technology on future models and prices should come down then.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Hopefully there will be some watch forum members among the buyers! Last limited edition I was keeping an eye on was the Bulova Accutron 50th birthday and I never read a review in a forum unfortunately.


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Very cool technology and extremely good looking too but the price does rather kill it for me. If they did a cheaper variant with less whiz bangery but the same look I might be interested...


----------

